

Hackers Wanted - Superb Unreleased Documentary [video] - patrickk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP6IT70j_7g

======
wbhart
Where did this come from?

Who paid for it.

It's really naive. It's the sort of thing I could imagine the government
producing to try and convince kids who glorify the hacker culture to sign up
for some cyber defensive.

No surprise perhaps that they thank all the three letter agencies in the
credits.

